# PTO not disengaging Grey Fergie TE20



## Mikeodams (Mar 9, 2017)

The PTO will not disengage immediately after pushing the hand lever forward.
Sometimes PTO will stop after a few minutes but unreliable. Obviously it is dangerous to be unable to stop the topper etc. Any help would be gratefully accepted
Grey fergie te20


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Mikeodams,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

It may be that your clutch is not releasing fully, and holding some force on the PTO shift mechanism, preventing it from disengaging fully. To check this, depress the clutch and see it the 3 point lift continues to function with clutch fully depressed. The clutch also drives the hydraulic pump.

Another phenomena, although it does last as long as you describe, is that the stored energy from the mower will continue to drive the tractor forward after the clutch is depressed, and could create a hazardous situation under given circumstances. Too prevent this, you need to install an over-riding clutch (ORC) in your PTO drive shaft. 

Your clutch pedal should have about 1" of freeplay at the top of its stroke. Push the pedal down with your hand till you feel resistance. You may have no freeplay if the clutch is worn. To adjust the clutch, there is a clevis with a lock nut in your clutch linkage rod. Loosen the locknut, remove the pin, and turn the clevis one turn at a time and check freeplay. Do NOT over-adjust the clutch, as this will shorten clutch life unnecessarily. 

If the clutch checks out OK, then you will have to pull the PTO shift lever and see what the problem is. Likely to be excessive wear in the PTO shift mechanism.


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

hi.
Check the pin that secures the lever to the shaft ,they are known to wear and fall out.
Happy days.
Hutch.


----------

